
Most Americans can't handle a $500 surprise bill - hwstar
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/most-americans-cant-handle-a-500-surprise-bill/?google_editors_picks=true
======
bobby_9x
Most Americans have a cable+cell phone bill that is probably close to $500. If
you cut down on some of these expenses (which is what I did when I didn't have
any money), you can afford a surprise $500 bill.

I know many people that spend that much on weed/cigarettes/alcohol in a month.

~~~
hwstar
Which is caused to our public school system not teaching financial literacy to
high school students, because people in power don't want that.

I suspect that in top private schools, financial literacy is rigorously
taught, along with ways of starting a business, and hiring employees, and how
to be a master (employer) to servants (employees).

